

The Day Without Satellites - jonburs
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20130609-the-day-without-satellites/all

======
dTal
"We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
international service and is not funded by the licence fee. It is run
commercially by BBC Worldwide, a wholly-owned subsidiary of the BBC, the
profits made from it go back to BBC programme-makers to help fund great new
BBC programmes."

What the actual fuck. How is "not funded by the license fee" justification for
censoring it to British citizens? It's not as if the recipients of the BBC's
"international service" pay any sort of fee...

